# Which grinder for me ???



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

As a newbie, and still actually awaiting delivery of my Gaggia Classic I've been price shopping for a grinder.

I've come up with two options really (below)

Thanks for previous advise on helping me to get this far in choosing !









http://www.ecoffeemakers.co.uk/graef-matte-brushed-steel-coffee-grinder/

or !!

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0867-mc2-auto-noir-limited-edition.html

Can anyone possibly advise, or give feedback from experience, as to which one to plump for (and the dealers from which they are going to be ordered from if poss !?)

I'll be using the grind with a Gaggia Classic, in non-pressurised baskets (following all my great advise up to now !!







 )

Thanks everyone&#8230;

Bri..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Graef is an odd one, I've seen forum posts (not just here) from owners who claim it just isn't good enough for espresso. I've repeated that here a few times when its come up and been told off as apparently it is a well respected grinder in parts of Europe! I'd certainly do lots of trawling of coffee forums before buying it if I were you.

The MC2 actually looks quite nice in black, and it is proven to be good enough for espresso. Have a look at the results of the grind off, some forum members put it through it's paces a while back.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks... I think your answer has kinda secured my decision for getting the MC 2. (and I agree that it does look nice in the black finish.







)

The dealer its advertised at - is that a reputable dealer?, and does the price also seem OK ??

Sorry to ask every question known to man kind over everything, but I really do appreciate the help and support this forum group offers







and I trust your advice







Thanks guys

Bri &#8230;


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out the Graef, I just think it needs more research!

Happy Donkey is a reputable site, I've never used them personally but I think most MC2 owners bought from them. The slightly cheeky thing is that price doesn't include VAT which then appears at the checkout stage. In a shop you wouldn't be allowed to do this but I think they get away with it as it's a website selling worldwide.

I say this to everyone and it probably gets tedious but are you using freshly roasted beans? If you are using supermarket/illy etc dump them and switch to one of the roasters in the beans subforum or a roaster local to you who sells fresh beans. Then you can make some fine coffee!


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't know the Graef, in fact never heard of it.

A new MC2 should be fine. Happy Donkey are fine, have bought from them before and just bought a load of beans and a bottomless pf from them, good service. Bear in mind that this new MC2 will be almost £150 once VAT and delivery added. I doubt you'll get it cheaper new elsewhere. I've just sold my MC2 on this forum for £70, not because it wasn't any good, just got a case of the New-Year_upgradeistis, which is the danger of browsing this site! 2nd hand MC2s go for about £80 + or - £10. Come up fairly regularly as mugs like me upgrade. Am buying a 2nd hand Eureka Mignon to replace, which is probably the next step up from an MC2. They go for around the £210 mark 2nd hand, just under £300 new.

So... my advice would be: if your max budget is £150 and you think you can resist the itch to upgrade, buy the new MC2. Like cars, the early depreciation is the sharpest. If you can run to £200, look for a 2nd hand Mignon, or consider a new Sage @ £200 (no proof of their longevity yet but starting to get some good reviews). On the other hand if your max is £150 and you might be in danger of upgraditis, buy a good 2nd hand MC2 for £85-ish and you will probably be able to sell it on for around £70 a few months down the line. I would always try to get my 2nd hand stuff off this forum as my impression is that people are genuine enthusiasts who care for their stuff.

Edit: I was writing this post when the other one above came in, hence some duplication


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with both of the above posts.

Don't rule out used from a reliable source, you get a lot more for you buck and it won't devalue so much.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the great info guys...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I say this to everyone and it probably gets tedious but are you using freshly roasted beans? If you are using supermarket/illy etc dump them and switch to one of the roasters in the beans subforum or a roaster local to you who sells fresh beans. Then you can make some fine coffee!


A good point, which I hadn't thought of ! I have neither yet, so will be starting from total advice given







Cheers...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's also worth buying at least a kg of beans from one if the online roasters. Sounds a lot but you get through them really quickly when you start out. And if you change beans you have to change the grind settings.

Places like Rave do a 1kg bags starting from £12.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great advice urban. Job lot of same bean really helps to start dialling in a new grinder .


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Point taken









Just to throw another one into the mix, what are these like ???









http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Baratza%20Virtuoso%20Coffee%20Grinder

My wife has given up on my researching and living on info sites about coffee beans !! hahha I love it ;-)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I got a Gaggia Classic for Christmas and bought a Baratza Virtuoso to go with it. I'm very pleased with it, but have absolutely nothing to compare it to as it's my first electric grinder. It looks good in the kitchen, feels reasonably durable and has been easy enough to set up and use.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a thought Bri but does it have to be new. For instance I bought my Macap for £30 plus another £30 for new burrs and it still grinding away. I think its a 2004 model by the way.

Be careful how you set up the MC2 if you get one I would read the instructions carefully as I broke mine within 30 minutes of it arriving









Gaz


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Greenpotterer said:


> Just a thought Bri but does it have to be new. For instance I bought my Macap for £30 plus another £30 for new burrs and it still grinding away. I think its a 2004 model by the way.
> 
> Be careful how you set up the MC2 if you get one I would read the instructions carefully as I broke mine within 30 minutes of it arriving
> 
> ...


I'd prefer to buy new really if at all poss. How did you break the MC2 ?? - might be something for me to be careful with if I go that way.....but I have to be honest and say that I do kinda like the Baratza Virtuoso (for its build quality as well as look apart from pretty good review here and there too !)

Graeme: Thanks for the feedback. I may go your way yet !?!?!?, or another !!?? haha.


----------



## donski (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm fortunate enough to live 10 minutes away from the aforementioned RAVE. Guys are really helpful there as I have just taken receipt of my Gaggia Classic. They gave loads of advice about the bean/grind/age etc and One of the guys actually uses the Classic as his home machine.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Just had a quick look at your coffee omega link. Briefly thought it was cheaper than I'd paid for mine, but with VAT it's virtually the same price. Looks like they've only got one left in stock.

If you do decide to get one Has Bean sell them too for less than £2 more and have them in stock.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

omegabri said:


> My wife has given up on my researching and living on info sites about coffee beans !! hahha I love it ;-)


I don't think she's the only caffeine widow


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

omegabri said:


> I'd prefer to buy new really if at all poss. How did you break the MC2 ?? - might be something for me to be careful with if I go that way.....but I have to be honest and say that I do kinda like the Baratza Virtuoso (for its build quality as well as look apart from pretty good review here and there too !)
> 
> Graeme: Thanks for the feedback. I may go your way yet !?!?!?, or another !!?? haha.


I turned the grind down to fine then turned it on not the other way round. I seemed a nice grinder much smaller than the Macap but quite flimsy in comparison, But its not in the kitchen its in my den









Gaz


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

donski said:


> I'm fortunate enough to live 10 minutes away from the aforementioned RAVE. Guys are really helpful there as I have just taken receipt of my Gaggia Classic. They gave loads of advice about the bean/grind/age etc and One of the guys actually uses the Classic as his home machine.


I envy you. That's truly having a trained barista living on your doorstep!







 I wish there were an expert living in Cheshire I could visit or call upon...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as I can remember those Graef branded grinders were originally designed and sold by Sunbeam in Australia, again no relative of the Sunbeam brand here the same as Breville do in the UK, they seem as well respected as an entry level grinder, albeit apparently some do need shims, in Australia, plenty of discussion on the Aussie forums.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bri whereabouts in Cheshire are you?


----------

